# Dawn of War 2: Retribution Preview – The Guard are coming



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Check this link out:
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/01/31/dawn-of-war-2-retribution-preview-the-guard-are-coming/

All kinds of Imperial Guard awesomeness, inc Baneblade and Catachans and a Commissar :yahoo:

Edit: added pics and fixed link


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wonder if they'll make them as utterly useless as DOW1 after all the updates you spent long hours installing.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thing is most people know already, it was announced awhile ago and pre-orders are already up, will be interesting to play guard tho, im sure theres already a thread covering things like this for dow 2 retribution


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Thing is most people know already, it was announced awhile ago and pre-orders are already up, will be interesting to play guard tho, im sure theres already a thread covering things like this for dow 2 retribution


I thought these pictures were quite cool, and deserved thier own thread.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

If i remember correctly the hero's will be a colonel(if remember rightly) commissar, inquisitor and a veteran Sergent. the baneblade looks epic if a bit out if place in a squad based game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

from what i hear you only get to use 11 guardsmen in total


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> from what i hear you only get to use 11 guardsmen in total


Wouldn't suprise me. 

It's ridiculous that they havn't improved the unit count, at least for the multiplayer.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

We knew from DOW2 the first one that the guard would turn up at somepoint when they come as allies in a couple of missions.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> We knew from DOW2 the first one that the guard would turn up at somepoint when they come as allies in a couple of missions.


Yeah, they were very generic looking guardsmen.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

turel2 said:


>


:shok:
That is an awesome screenshot!


----------



## aireoth (Jan 24, 2011)

It looks interesting, but try as I may, I just don't like DOW2 over DOW for multiplayer. Even though I love the upgrade to the Company of Heroes engine (which is still my favorite RTS).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

To bad I don't think my macbook can play it. Sad.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Worse multiplayer better campaign.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Control points for mp is awful thats why i never play mp, i do play last stand every now and again tho.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like to play this. However my PC is too shit to run this.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

My personal comp was up and till about 3-4 month ago, im so happy i can play it now, it still has slight lag every now and again tho but only when theres alot of action, makes me wonder tho, how resource intensive this will be this time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yanlou said:


> My personal comp was up and till about 3-4 month ago, im so happy i can play it now, it still has slight lag every now and again tho but only when theres alot of action, makes me wonder tho, how resource intensive this will be this time.


Considering the very few units on screen it must have some lazy assed programming to be resource intensive


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if its my computer more then anything, Altho it meets recommends specs (and beyond in the GFX department) and its only about 4 months old, i dont see why it should lag. 
But im thinking it might become slightly more resource intensive from what i can tell, could be wrong tho, ill have to wait and see when i get it, i wish Game would allow pre-orders.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

yanlou said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if its my computer more then anything, Altho it meets recommends specs (and beyond in the GFX department) and its only about 4 months old, i dont see why it should lag.
> But im thinking it might become slightly more resource intensive from what i can tell, could be wrong tho, ill have to wait and see when i get it, i wish Game would allow pre-orders.


Why don't you preorder from play.com?

That's what I am doing and you get the limited edition which includes all those nice little bonus items for your characters in the campaign.

On another note, I am liking the IG colonel just because he looks like an english officer in WW2.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Because currently Im not allowed a card that can be used online(bloody annoying) so Game is next best option, thats if they had it to pre-order in the first place, will check them out tomorrow see if the have the limited edition.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Because currently Im not allowed a card that can be used online(bloody annoying) so Game is next best option, thats if they had it to pre-order in the first place, will check them out tomorrow see if the have the limited edition.


well why dont you just stop worrying about ordering it and do it old school, you know,go to the shop on release day, hand over some cash ,skip home like an excited school girl, thats how i like to get my shopping on sometimes.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> well why dont you just stop worrying about ordering it and do it old school, you know,go to the shop on release day, hand over some cash ,skip home like an excited school girl, thats how i like to get my shopping on sometimes.


Probably because he can't get all the nice little additions when you preorder. Or maybe he wants to get on the beta or something.

Edit: I might be wrong about the additions. You just have to get the limited edition and I don't think you have to preorder it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well why dont you just stop worrying about ordering it and do it old school, you know,go to the shop on release day, hand over some cash ,skip home like an excited school girl, thats how i like to get my shopping on sometimes.


That what ill more and likely have to do, but whether i get the Limited Edition on the day is another story. Ah well ill still get it either way, cant wait.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yanlou said:


> That what ill more and likely have to do, but whether i get the Limited Edition on the day is another story. Ah well ill still get it either way, cant wait.


well at least you will have it and you can share in the misery of the rest of the players wondering why they bought the crap for a third time, Me i will be saving my money and spending a portion of it on Pharaoh gold and enjoying some pyramid building ! every time relic release an expansion for DOW2 i buy an old school retro game for peanuts safe in the knowledge i will get far more hours of play and less chance of lag/crashes/general annoyance, Will have far more men under my conrtol too.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> well at least you will have it and you can share in the misery of the rest of the players wondering why they bought the crap for a third time


Because (Shock horror!) people have different opinions on what a good game is.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tyrannus said:


> Because (Shock horror!) people have different opinions on what a good game is.


Very true,But(shock horror) some people thought Hitler was a stand up chap, does not mean they were correct does it?


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well at least you will have it and you can share in the misery of the rest of the players wondering why they bought the crap for a third time, Me i will be saving my money and spending a portion of it on Pharaoh gold and enjoying some pyramid building ! every time relic release an expansion for DOW2 i buy an old school retro game for peanuts safe in the knowledge i will get far more hours of play and less chance of lag/crashes/general annoyance, Will have far more men under my conrtol too.


Amen to that. Ill just play DOW1 again and write a number 3 on the box this time and pretend that its the new release. Alternatively Company of Heroes.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Very true,But(shock horror) some people thought Hitler was a stand up chap, does not mean they were correct does it?


Well seeing as most people like DOW2 and most reviews for it are generally favourable, I suppose you are talking about your opinion?

I actually respected your view on DOW2 when you felt cheated and whatnot. You explained it in a concise and mature way. But now you have reverted back to being a troll and trying to derail threads about DOW2 by shoving your opinions down the throats of people who actually want to talk about the game. 

It's getting a bit tiresome now, so could you do the respectable thing and start your own thread for people who hate the game instead of trolling threads in favour of it?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Beta is live check my thread for how to access it!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I liked DoW2. At least the single player, never really bothered with the multiplayer.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Single player is decent, multiplayer sucks, control points how is that fun, its so much of backwards and forwards and combine that with small squads make it frustrating.


----------

